# circular led grow space



## dalack (Feb 13, 2019)

Was wondering if anyone have tried making a circular grow space and lined it with led strips like in the attached picture? 
Do you guys think there would be any advantage in yield with a design like this? 

Thanks

David


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2019)

even with a fairly tall plant, you'd still have decent buds from top to bottom.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 13, 2019)

People have done the opposite with HPS and other bulbs plenty and now with LED if you look for Sedans thread in the vertical section. Its worth a look even if its not what your on about!

Big Green Thumb did a bird cage shape light for last years 12/12 from seed solo cup challenge which is similar to your idea but on small scale. You can probably find it in LED section or just ask @Big Green Thumb to link it.

There are also lights like the sun cloak which are pretty much strips hung like curtains between and around plants.

Either way its very possible to do. How effective it is I wouldn't know much about. Hopefully you try it out and post it on here.


----------



## dalack (Feb 13, 2019)

There are some free 55 gallon drums at my local metal pile. Line the inside of them with led strips, cut holes and add dc fans for air circulation . Maybe i'll try it.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 13, 2019)

Reminds me of the old phototron. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Reminds me of the old phototron. lol


and the back of Penthouse magazine where you could find the ads. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2019)

dalack said:


> There are some free 55 gallon drums at my local metal pile. Line the inside of them with led strips, cut holes and add dc fans for air circulation . Maybe i'll try it.


that would be way too small a diameter i think.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 13, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> People have done the opposite with HPS and other bulbs plenty and now with LED if you look for Sedans thread in the vertical section. Its worth a look even if its not what your on about!
> 
> Big Green Thumb did a bird cage shape light for last years 12/12 from seed solo cup challenge which is similar to your idea but on small scale. You can probably find it in LED section or just ask @Big Green Thumb to link it.
> 
> ...


  
I am a fan of side lighting/all around lighting, but cannot say it is definitely better than only overhead lighting... it does work for me.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 13, 2019)

The above picture of my disco tent is from about a year ago. I have since removed the center vertical strip fixture because it was just a pain to work around. The plants are still growing well being lit on 2 sides and overhead.

At work I found a piece of 8" aluminum pipe that I was tempted to take so I could line the outside of it with 4' strips and stand vertically and try using this contraption like a bare hps bulb to do a vertical grow. I could probably put 20 strips on that pipe for about 600 watts and put a fan in the bottom blowing up through the pipe to cool the fixture. But alas, I have no room for another grow and a plant count limit to boot.


----------



## ShartyWaffles (Feb 13, 2019)

That looks sick ... bird cage of strips.


----------



## dalack (Feb 13, 2019)

How do those strip lights in the bottom pic compare to a hps or led builds from HLG?
I'm looking to build some for a 9*9 space.
How much did materials cost for say 500 watt setup using the strips?


----------



## dalack (Feb 13, 2019)

I got a price on this nalite 800 watt light on alibaba for $625 shipped. It uses Lm561c leds.
Do you think I can build a better light for around the same?
I was planning on buying 4 of these lights to fit my 9x9 space


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 13, 2019)

dalack said:


> How do those strip lights in the bottom pic compare to a hps or led builds from HLG?
> I'm looking to build some for a 9*9 space.
> How much did materials cost for say 500 watt setup using the strips?


My strips are all from damaged retail light fixture. Some of the strips are sumsung and the others are acuity brand, neither are current state of the art strips, so they probably are not what you want. The pricing was crazy cheap tho, which is why I bought them in the first place. I bought 45 of the 48" strips for $105 total shipped to my door. The 22" strips were similarly priced and I must have bought 60 or so of them. 

Regarding the fixtures you are looking at, they should be good IF they actually have the components they claim.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 14, 2019)

dalack said:


> I got a price on this nalite 800 watt light on alibaba for $625 shipped. It uses Lm561c leds.
> Do you think I can build a better light for around the same?
> I was planning on buying 4 of these lights to fit my 9x9 space


Don't waste you $$$ on the cheap Chinese LED's!

JMHO


----------



## dalack (Feb 14, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Don't waste you $$$ on the cheap Chinese LED's!
> 
> JMHO


Is this based off fact or your opinion?

From my research it seems all these US based lighting companies use Chinese suppliers and
mark everything up 100%.
Anyone can buy Samsung leds at low prices in bulk and assemble lights.

Or you're saying the leds can be Chinese Samsung knockoffs?


----------



## gr865 (Feb 14, 2019)

Just from research when I was using LED's. Lot's of reading and found the the true wattage of a lot of Chinese LED's were not what they say.
I bought American from an American company. Cost more but know I got what I paid for. 
Have since switched to 315W CMH but still use the LED for some veg.


----------



## dalack (Feb 14, 2019)

Are you getting better results with the 315? I was looking as that as well but I'll need about 10 315's for my space and it seems the led setup from China could be similar in price or less.

What led setup do you have to compare to the 315cmh in flowering?


----------



## gr865 (Feb 14, 2019)

I have a old SS400 and it does not give me the buds that I get from the 315's. It gave me decent buds, but I wanted more, so I went to a 400 W MH and HPS setup. Got about the same buds as the LED but deeper into the plant.
I switched to the 315's when I decided to grow vertical. My hydro shop guy sort of talked me into it and glad he did. I run two 315's now at about the same power as a 600 W HPS, and it is said that the 315 is equivalent to 500 W's of HPS, so two would be near 1000 W.
I also run my ballast remote so there is less heat in the tent.


----------



## dalack (Feb 14, 2019)

How does that ss400 compare to the newer led technology? Whats your yeild from two 315's?
Is it the balasts that put out most of the heat or the bulbs? I have a two ton mini split for my shed which is probably over kill but if I go cmh it will probably be needed more


----------



## gr865 (Feb 14, 2019)

dalack said:


> How does that ss400 compare to the newer led technology? Whats your yeild from two 315's?
> Is it the balasts that put out most of the heat or the bulbs? I have a two ton mini split for my shed which is probably over kill but if I go cmh it will probably be needed more


I have no idea how they compare, moved on from LED's.
Been running 1 plus gram/watt with the 315's, my sig has my grows if you want to look.
The ballast put out heat that is not needed in the tent.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 15, 2019)

dalack said:


> I got a price on this nalite 800 watt light on alibaba for $625 shipped. It uses Lm561c leds.
> Do you think I can build a better light for around the same?
> I was planning on buying 4 of these lights to fit my 9x9 space


What exactly are you trying to accomplish? Low cost up front, low operating cost, best yield, best quality etc?
Be aware that led has some issues to work around to be super successful. Even the "best" growers seem to still be sorting out cal-mag problems, purple stems, pale plants etc.
You know 4 1K's would get'r done.
Have also heard good things about the Helian DE 750 fixtures
I am partial to the 1K Hortilux Blue Metal Halide - Like a 315 CMH on Steroids


----------



## dalack (Feb 15, 2019)

Best yeild and quality. I can only have 6 flowering plants so i'm trying to maximize yeild in a 9x9 space


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 15, 2019)

dalack said:


> Best yeild and quality. I can only have 6 flowering plants so i'm trying to maximize yeild in a 9x9 space


Take a look at what brother @Renfro is doing 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/40-lbs-with-12-plants-in-2-rooms-on-a-flip.982544/


----------



## sunny747 (Feb 16, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Reminds me of the old phototron. lol


I can remember being a kid, looking at pictures of phototrons in High Times and basically drooling over them. I wanted one so bad... Good memories..


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 18, 2019)

dalack said:


> Was wondering if anyone have tried making a circular grow space and lined it with led strips like in the attached picture?
> Do you guys think there would be any advantage in yield with a design like this?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


@dalack 
Do you mean something like this?


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 18, 2019)

dalack said:


> I got a price on this nalite 800 watt light on alibaba for $625 shipped. It uses Lm561c leds.
> Do you think I can build a better light for around the same?
> I was planning on buying 4 of these lights to fit my 9x9 space


@dalack, 
Watch out for the Alibaba stuff. 
They typically sell the rejects to people who buy in small quantities (less than a pallet).

If you do go with this light, test the power supplies really well or on second thought, it is probably best to chuck them and get something you know you can depend on.
No sense in your home burning down cause you wanted to save $70 by not using a proper LED driver.


----------



## dalack (Feb 18, 2019)

Theres 10 80watt drivers per light and I'm buying 4 lights so I'm probably not gonna be replacing them all. They're encased in metal so I think I'll be fine plus they'll be in my shed.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 18, 2019)

*@dalack*

Hey buddy, your asking question but if it's not the answer your looking for you saying well I am going to do it anyways. There is some sound advice being given.
Do your research on the lights you want to use, see if anyone is using them and make a decision. If it is the wrong one then you will be changing lights soon, if they work then that is good for you. 
JMHO!

Good luck on your grow!


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 18, 2019)

dalack said:


> Theres 10 80watt drivers per light and I'm buying 4 lights so I'm probably not gonna be replacing them all. They're encased in metal so I think I'll be fine plus they'll be in my shed.


@dalack
Ok, you know best...
When the units begin smoking, don't say I didn't warn you...


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 18, 2019)

gr865 said:


> *@dalack*
> 
> Hey buddy, your asking question but if it's not the answer your looking for you saying well I am going to do it anyways. There is some sound advice being given.
> Do your research on the lights you want to use, see if anyone is using them and make a decision. If it is the wrong one then you will be changing lights soon, if they work then that is good for you.
> ...


@gr865
Exactly!!!
But having dealt with Chinese exporters for a while, I know they are all "no problem, we can do it" and they will promise you the moon knowing full well they cannot even come close.

They also make claims on their products knowing full well no one is is going to challenge it and if they do, they will have to fly to China with their lawyers, who will have do things according to Chinese law, which is not outsider friendly.
So dealing with Chinese businesses when you are buying less than a shipping crate of items a month is a gamble at best.

But whatever, it's not my "shed" that will burn down...


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 18, 2019)

Chris Edward said:


> @dalack
> Do you mean something like this?


Is that your garden tower? Bought or built? T5?


----------



## dalack (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for your input.. Hopfully it won't start a fire.


----------



## rob333 (Feb 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> View attachment 4282073 View attachment 4282074
> I am a fan of side lighting/all around lighting, but cannot say it is definitely better than only overhead lighting... it does work for me.
> View attachment 4282075


you need more leds


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 19, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Is that your garden tower? Bought or built? T5?


@OneHitDone
No, it's just a photo I snagged off the internet.
I am not into vertical gardening, I do the shelf thing, it's more mobile that way.


----------



## Chris Edward (Feb 19, 2019)

dalack said:


> Thanks for your input.. Hopfully it won't start a fire.


@dalack, 
Good luck, I mean it, I am not just being sarcastic...


----------

